

Activision reveals the most realistic animated human - itamarb
http://mashable.com/2013/03/28/activision-uncanny/

======
Revell
Why are they releasing this over a week after NVIDIA's announcement of this
exact same topic?

[http://www.tbreak.com/news/nvidia-unveils-faceworks-the-
most...](http://www.tbreak.com/news/nvidia-unveils-faceworks-the-most-
realistic-facial-animation-engine-so-far)

------
D-Train
Anyone else a little worried that our shooting games are looking more and more
like real-life? I mean, for sure it's neat, but it's also somewhat disturbing.

Next, it'll be: upload your hated enemies so you can "shoot" them in COD.

